# Xmas outfits



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

I don't normally like the idea of dressing up animals, but my other half couldn't resist buying these Christmas "pet elf" outfits for our boys and they looked so cute in them that I just had to share. if anyone else has any Christmas stuff for their cats then please share!


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2016)

Joshy loves dressing up, he starts purring the minute you put one paw in, ignore the face, he always looks like that lol. Only ever do it for a few minutes photo shoot but he purrs non stop the whole time. Haven't done this year's yet but 2013, 2014 and 2015 attached.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Carol Walker said:


> Joshy loves dressing up, he starts purring the minute you put one paw in, ignore the face, he always looks like that lol. Only ever do it for a few minutes photo shoot but he purrs non stop the whole time. Haven't done this year's yet but 2013, 2014 and 2015 attached.
> 
> View attachment 294009
> View attachment 294010
> View attachment 294011


Aww I love that he enjoys dressing up! Our boys reacted better than I thought they would. He looks so cute in his little Santa outfit!


----------



## Creativecat (Dec 20, 2016)

They look so cute ☺I don't normally partake in dressing my cats up but fully appreciate members tht do. My daughter got our cat a santas hat for our Mia n sent me the image and swear he slept in it lol . He normally doesn't liked to be messed around with but he secretly might like it tbh although his early ancestors was partial to the odd ceremonial outfit
Pmsl


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Aww bless him in his little hat!


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2016)

I don't normally but Josh actuall;y loves it and I never do it for more than long enough to get some photos. This year's effort


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Carol Walker said:


> I don't normally but Josh actuall;y loves it and I never do it for more than long enough to get some photos. This year's effort
> 
> View attachment 294497


Aww I think I've fallen a bit in love with Josh


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2016)

Sairy said:


> Aww I think I've fallen a bit in love with Josh


Haha, he has that effect on people, he has his own fan club,


----------

